# 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

Hello,
Can anyone verify this for me? I was told this code means that I have a low battery charge/replace the battery. I have begun to notice that the engine take about 1/4 ~ 1/2 second longer to start now, not anything major, but enough to notice it doesn't start on the first 2 or 3 turns of the starter.
I tried clearing the fault, but it won't clear. Either it doesn't clear or it appears instantaneously after being cleared.
My brother who is a VW mechanic told me to replace the battery, but before doing so, remove the battery and touch both contact of the vehicle together for 30 seconds. Put the battery back in and clear the code. He said if the code reappears, he believes it's a battery issue. The battery is the original one, so it's about 4 1/2 years old. Also, most of the readiness status windows are in a FAILED mode, where just a couple of days ago everything was in a PASS/OK mode.
Just want some other people's feedback before I buy a new battery.
2002 VW GTI 1.8T (AWP)
Wednesday,08,November,2006,20:31:11
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-D
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 HS
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
Additional Info: 9BWDE61J424030813 VWZ7Z0A4112538
1 Fault Found:
17972 -  Throttle Actuator (J338): Under-Voltage during Basic Setting
P1564 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0110 1101
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting (gbovino)*

What is the car's battery voltage? Either check with a multimeter or in group 004 in Engine > Meas. Blocks.


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting (gbovino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbovino* »_Also, most of the readiness status windows are in a FAILED mode, where just a couple of days ago everything was in a PASS/OK mode.


The readiness values will change to fail after you clear the fault codes. I wouldn't worry too much about the readiness at the moment. Give it about a weeks worth of driving and everything should revert back to pass. 
More info on readiness:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting (Santos_V)*

I used the Fluke multimeter from our lab and I measured 12.55 VDC on the battery, with the car off.
Now that I remember, I think this fault appeared after a day where I was going through all the different groups under engine, trying to test stuff out. It might be possible I switched groups when one of the tests was in progress.
Any ideas as to what might be causing this fault or what to check for next?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting (gbovino)*

Have you done a throttle body alignment?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting ([email protected])*

I'll try the throttle body alignment following the procedure. I might have been in the group for it unknowingly and started the test, and quit out. I wasn't sure which test it was off the top of my head.
However, I looked at the VAG log from the previous Sunday, and I see:
Sunday,05,November,2006,17:53:14
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-D
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 HS
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
Additional Info: 9BWDE61J424030813 VWZ7Z0A4112538
1 Faults Found:
17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Adaptation Not Started
P1579 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000

I'll try the throttle body alignment to see if that corrects the situation. Thanks for the quick responses guys!


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting (gbovino)*

I'm reading the requisites for the TBA, and it says:
* No DTC's in the Engine Controller
I'll try running it regardless, but I've tried a couple times to clear that code and it re-appears almost instantly. Just thought I would mention this before I try it.


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 17972 - P1564 - Throttle Actuator: Under-Voltage during Basic Setting (gbovino)*

OK, I was able to clear the code with the key in the ignition start position with the engine off. I ran the TBA and everything looks good.
I'll drive her around for a while to make sure the readiness codes pass.
I appreciate both of your help and patience on this issue. I'm still a newbie when it comes to this stuff.


----------

